# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > N1c >  Age dating of evolutionary events

## Tony 6whiskeys

I was first introduced to DNA testing and genetic history, like many, via Spencer Wells and the Nat Geo Genographics Project. Over the last few years many studies have indicated that dating schemes used in that project - derived from assumed mutation rates - do not match well to either directly measured human mutation rates nor to recent archaeological finds in the Near East and India. Whilst I realise that any re-dating of ancestral migrations routes based on genetics will only ever be a rough approximation I would like to see what results look like if the directly measured rates (eg from the Wellcome Trust’s 2009 paper) are used. I would guess that many people have tried this and was wondering if anyone here could point me towards some recent examples or otherwise suggest how I might proceed.

----------


## oriental

DNA is organic and easily affected by environmental factors. Reproduction would affect it a lot i.e. if there was child marriages then there would be very little mutation. Mind you there were no schooling so the early teens would be considered manhood or full adult viz. the Jewish Bar and Bat Mitzvah (coming of age). http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bar_and_Bat_Mitzvah
In India and Pakistan as well as the Middle East they practice child marriage.

In the old days with wars being so common child marriages would be recommended for a society to survive. Also conquerors would have many children as they rape the women into old age so there would be a lot of mutations with older men being fathers. A steady mutation is simplification of estimating age but it is a rough guide till we find something better and more accurate. Social conditions, diet and the environment should be considered.

----------

